# 184hp mini cooper s already available overseas



## saala (Sep 23, 2006)

i went to mini UK mini South Africa Mini Australia websites and they all show that the mini cooper s has the new 184hp engine. can anyone tell if we are getting that 12hp upgrade anytime soon like others did? i was gona place an order but just found this .


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

saala said:


> i went to mini UK mini South Africa Mini Australia websites and they all show that the mini cooper s has the new 184hp engine. can anyone tell if we are getting that 12hp upgrade anytime soon like others did? i was gona place an order but just found this .


I saw it as an option when I priced out the Mini convertible on the website.:thumbup:


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

madurodave said:


> I saw it as an option when I priced out the Mini convertible on the website.:thumbup:


will face lifted 2011 will be 184bhp?


----------

